# 275 Gallon Oil Tank Build



## patendo26 (Feb 1, 2016)

Long time lurker, first time poster.  

After picking up a 275 Gal fuel tank today, I'm trying to revive an old thread on the subject.

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143587/275-gallon-fuel-oil-tank-build

I like the design a lot but unfortunately the original poster stopped updating his project early on.

So in the interest of time and cleanliness I took the important bits and consolidated them.


> Originally Posted by *MikeMcKinney*
> 
> Tank came in at the following measurements:
> 
> ...





MikeMcKinney said:


> RF plate will be 14" from bottom of tank (1/3 the total height.) First Cooking Rack will be placed 5" above the RF plate. I believe I read on here somewhere it should be between 41/2" to above RF plate, but I may be wrong.
> 
> Another pic of side. Dotted line represents the RF plate. Solid lines represent cooking grates. Cooking grates will be 4" apart from each other.
> 
> ...





MikeMcKinney said:


> I found it on the Feldon site.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I came up with as far as the RF plate length:
> 
> ...


All of this is plenty to get me started and going for a good while. I'm definitely open to any suggestions as I get this project started. 

(Such as the best way to place the door(s) to the cooking chamber)

Thank you all for any help,

Patrick


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey Patrick, Welcome to SMF!

I'm not a builder, but there are plenty of them on here to help you.

Glad you decided to finally join up!

Al


----------



## patendo26 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome Al!

After doing some more looking I found Cisweld has done the project I'm looking for. Maybe a couple tweaks here and the but I'll use his build as a guide.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164928/275-gallon-rf-flame-smoker-completed


----------



## drewed (Feb 2, 2016)

I think 4" would be way to close for pretty much anything, even ribs will be tight.


----------

